# New Car Meet in Orlando,Fl



## rionny12 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello , for all the euro lovers out there in orlando,fl I will be making a new meet , located at The Fashion Square Mall multi garage top floor. There is a bar/bowling ally/arcades plus food Called Stryke Outs. It will be from 930 pm to 12 am maybe later. Let see how the first meet goes after that, it will be a once a month meet for every one to get together and have fun at Stryke Outs . Thank you every one for reading .


----------



## rionny12 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Flyer*


----------



## rionny12 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Flyer*

<p><a href="http://rionny12.tumblr.com/post/101178044765/flyer-for-new-car-meet-scene-happening-in-orlando" class="tumblr_blog">rionny12</a>:</p>

<blockquote><p>Flyer for new car meet scene happening in orlando ,fl</p></blockquote>

<p></p>


----------

